
Zuck: “Building Global Community” - csmajorfive
https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-global-community/10154544292806634
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13663629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13663629).

